# Taxi from Clark to Manila



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'll be traveling to Manila soon and am considering flying into Clark vs NAIA but I've never flown into Clark before.

Can anyone share what options are available and pricing to get from Clark to SM Fairview in Quezon City/Manila.

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be traveling to Manila soon and am considering flying into Clark vs NAIA but I've never flown into Clark before.
> 
> ...


I would use GRAB PHILIPPINES. If you are unfamiliar with them it is an app that you download to your smartphone. Then when ready just use the app to order your ride. On your phone it will show you how long until your car will pick you up AND it will show the fare. CRK to MNL should not be expensive.

PS. Once the app is in your phone you can begin the order process and it will show the fare so you will know in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Asian Spirit said:


> I would use GRAB PHILIPPINES. If you are unfamiliar with them it is an app that you download to your smartphone. Then when ready just use the app to order your ride. On your phone it will show you how long until your car will pick you up AND it will show the fare. CRK to MNL should not be expensive.
> 
> PS. Once the app is in your phone you can begin the order process and it will show the fare so you will know in advance.


Better disregard Grab, Just checked Grab on my phone. It was like P5,640 one way!! I guess a taxi might be better.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be traveling to Manila soon and am considering flying into Clark vs NAIA but I've never flown into Clark before.
> 
> ...


Every time I reply to a post with a business who can help the OP it gets deleted by a Moderator as advertisement but since the same moderator provided a business (GRAB) I'll do the same and see if it gets deleted again.

Your least expensive option is go to Dau Bus Terminal and ask for a bus going to Fairview (There are Many).

Other options are near Police station 4, across from Smile Make Over/Jolibee are free lance Taxis that will take you anywhere. Negotiate for a low price.

Other options with driver are 

SGP Rentals (page 18 on Blue Book)
Latest Issue – Blue-Book Advertising

OLX
https://www.olx.ph/ph-pam-angeles-city/all-results?q=van%20for%20rent


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Every time I reply to a post with a business who can help the OP it gets deleted by a Moderator as advertisement but since the same moderator provided a business (GRAB) I'll do the same and see if it gets deleted again.
> 
> Your least expensive option is go to Dau Bus Terminal and ask for a bus going to Fairview (There are Many).
> 
> ...


As a rule, posts with links are NOT deleted when someone has asked for specific information as in the OP's post. 
Post *can be deleted* if companies are listed and or links provided if the information has not been requested OR if the links are to a competing site


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Genesis bus company operate from Clark to Manila for P230, google them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When we flew into clark Emerates were running a free shuttle to Manila.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is another option that I forgot to add.

Clark International Airport Taxi and service - contact us

Also, you will have 2 forms of public transportation when you exit the Clark Departure area. A long Airport Jeepney runs every 30 minutes to Clark Main Gate and Mabalacat/Dau Bus Terminal and Airport Taxis.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Gary D said:


> When we flew into clark Emerates were running a free shuttle to Manila.


Gary, did the Emirates shuttle drop off anywhere in Manila or only at certain places?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Gary, did the Emirates shuttle drop off anywhere in Manila or only at certain places?


My impression was they run to NAIA. We were travelling to Bataan so had a car waiting.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> I would use GRAB PHILIPPINES. If you are unfamiliar with them it is an app that you download to your smartphone. Then when ready just use the app to order your ride. On your phone it will show you how long until your car will pick you up AND it will show the fare. CRK to MNL should not be expensive.
> 
> PS. Once the app is in your phone you can begin the order process and it will show the fare so you will know in advance.


I have a smart phone but the user is dumb as with all this techno stuff!!!!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

SimonAngeles said:


> Genesis bus company operate from Clark to Manila for P230, google them.


Tha is much cheaper than the 'Fly the Bus' rob of 450 pesos or thereabouts from memory, probably more now, I have not used them for a few years. Will check Genesis out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Tha is much cheaper than the 'Fly the Bus' rob of 450 pesos or thereabouts from memory, probably more now, I have not used them for a few years. Will check Genesis out.


Fly "D" Bus is now at P600 one way. Only advantage is security and on time.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Tha is much cheaper than the 'Fly the Bus' rob of 450 pesos or thereabouts from memory, probably more now, I have not used them for a few years. Will check Genesis out.


Genesis Cost/Schedules. Click on the website below then the White arrows to see all the data.

You will also see Genesis these schedules in Clark Arrival Terminal

https://www.facebook.com/GenesisTransportInc/photos/a.1939201843001295.1073741832.1698196683768480/1997706943817451/?type=3&theater


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> Genesis bus company operate from Clark to Manila for P230, google them.


Does Genesis go right into the airport now? Or shuttle to Dau?

I saw an advertisement that seems to indicate Victory Liner is in the airport now, but this was just for one route to Subic. So maybe they have added a bus area now.

Victory called it "premium point to point" service but the route makes stops. Clark-SM Clark-San Fernando-Dinalupian-Harbor Point Subic. And reverse. Doesn't sound very premium or express to me, except that it skips Dau. Clark to Harbor point is p250. Clark to the others p150.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Does Genesis go right into the airport now? Or shuttle to Dau?
> 
> I saw an advertisement that seems to indicate Victory Liner is in the airport now, but this was just for one route to Subic. So maybe they have added a bus area now.
> 
> Victory called it "premium point to point" service but the route makes stops. Clark-SM Clark-San Fernando-Dinalupian-Harbor Point Subic. And reverse. Doesn't sound very premium or express to me, except that it skips Dau. Clark to Harbor point is p250. Clark to the others p150.


The route is on the link to their facebook page that Hey_Joe kindly provided above.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

HondaGuy said:


> Gary, did the Emirates shuttle drop off anywhere in Manila or only at certain places?


I have not done the Emirates shuttle from Clark to Manila but I have done it from Abu Dhabi to Dubai airport. So let me take what I know from that and try to make some sense of this for you. My best guess is that they will take from Clark to the Terminal at NAIA that services Emirates airlines and that is it.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Update on the buses at Clark. I was there yesterday to visit PAL ticketing. There were 3 Victory Liner buses and 1 Genesis bus parked along the curb outside the Int'l Arrival exit, so they are there now.

The airport was jam packed at 3:30 pm, like I have never seen it. They have added all of these new flights but the infrastructure is the same. Short term and Park and Fly were both full. I had to exit the airport through a side gate and park along a street over there, where many cars were parked, awaiting passenger arrivals.

So now I have to figure out what to do when we fly out on May 1. We planned to Park and Fly, but that may not be an option nowl


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure if this is relevant, but I looked at taxi prices posted at the old Royal Duty Free here in Subic. From here to:

Baguio: p8000
Manila NAIA: p5000
Clark/Angeles: p3000

So, a bit of math tells me that Clark to NAIA should be p2000!


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not sure if this is relevant, but I looked at taxi prices posted at the old Royal Duty Free here in Subic. From here to:
> 
> Baguio: p8000
> Manila NAIA: p5000
> ...



Not sure how you worked that out?

Subic - Clark is 125km via SCTEX and about 2 hours travelling time

Clark - NAIA is 115km via NLEX and 3 hours travelling time


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> Not sure how you worked that out?
> 
> Subic - Clark is 125km via SCTEX and about 2 hours travelling time
> 
> Clark - NAIA is 115km via NLEX and 3 hours travelling time


I was using their rates, not time and distance.

(Subic to NAIA 5000) minus (Subic to Clark 3000) = Clark to NAIA 2000.

Not suggesting that would be an actual rate but strictly by the rate math, it would be.

BTW, from my house in Subic to Clark South exit on SCTEX is about an hour and 70 km. I drive it often.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

are there taxis at Clark Airport all the time? no need to arrange for someone to meet us if we arrive after midnight? taxis from SBFZ to Clark used to charge 3,000 php. same rate from Clark Airport to SBFZ?


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

esv1226 said:


> are there taxis at Clark Airport all the time? no need to arrange for someone to meet us if we arrive after midnight? taxis from SBFZ to Clark used to charge 3,000 php. same rate from Clark Airport to SBFZ?


Just download the 'Grab' app onto your phone and book when in baggage reclaim, much cheaper than the local taxi mafia that are outside.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> Just download the 'Grab' app onto your phone and book when in baggage reclaim, much cheaper than the local taxi mafia that are outside.


If I download the GRAB app, can I see how much that GRAB fare should be? I might need that in two weeks.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> If I download the GRAB app, can I see how much that GRAB fare should be? I might need that in two weeks.



Yep, no problem. Just put in a dummy trip from where you want to go from and to, then it'll give you a price and availability of drivers.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

1 Is there any way of using Grab without wifi?

2 Is it possible to book a journey for a later time, i.e. 11am Friday?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Darby Allen said:


> 1 Is there any way of using Grab without wifi?
> 
> 2 Is it possible to book a journey for a later time, i.e. 11am Friday?


1. No wifi required it just uses your cell signal.
2. Don't know.As you are accessing the whole pool of local taxis never had to wait any length of time so never been necessary.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

Gary D said:


> 1. No wifi required it just uses your cell signal.
> 2. Don't know.As you are accessing the whole pool of local taxis never had to wait any length of time so never been necessary.


Many thanks, Gary!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Better disregard Grab, Just checked Grab on my phone. It was like P5,640 one way!! I guess a taxi might be better.


That is a good ask!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Do GRAB rates change depending on time? More recently, GRAB quoted P3,600 Ortigas Ave Pasay to Subic Bay FZ but we paid for tolls. Some other time, it was over P5,000. Actually, van and driver from Olongapo rental company is P4,500 (includes tolls) and you can stop to eat and take detours.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> Do GRAB rates change depending on time? More recently, GRAB quoted P3,600 Ortigas Ave Pasay to Subic Bay FZ but we paid for tolls. Some other time, it was over P5,000. Actually, van and driver from Olongapo rental company is P4,500 (includes tolls) and you can stop to eat and take detours.


They have a time based surcharge. I'm not sure how much it is or how it is calculated but just about every ride I have had showed that fares are increased due to congestion so it must be just about all day.


----------

